# Seriendruck und Anhänge



## Naqaj (25. März 2004)

Ich möchte die Email-Kommunikation unseres Clubs gerne durch die Serienbrief-Funktion von Outlook vereinfachen.

Es ist allerdings erforderlich, auch mal Bilder und Dateien mit zu verschicken.
Bei Bilder gibt's ja die Möglichkeit, sie ins Word-Dokument einzubauen.
Bei Dateien wie PDF-files will mir dies aber nicht gelingen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, PDFs als Anhang eines Worddokuments per Serienbrief zu verschicken?


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Jup, funktioniert, zumindest unter Word 2003, sollte aber unter 2000 und XP auch funktionieren:

Im Word-Dokument auf

1) Einfügen
2) Object ...
3) Zweiter Reiter "Aus Datei erstellen"
4) PDF auswählen

Danach siehst nur den Dateinamen, wurde als Objekt eingebettet und kann per Doppelklick normal geöffnet werden.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Naqaj (25. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Leider konnte ich es nicht überprüfen, denn obwohl ich in den Optionen unter 'email-format' HTML eingestellt habe, werden die Serienmails in nur-text-format erstellt.

Ich hab vorher schonmal HTML-mails mit Seriendruck erstellt. Wie kommts dass Outlook das plötzlich nicht mehr macht?


----------

